# Bowed Tendon



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am thinking of taking a horse that has an old bowed tendon. He is currently 100% sound and had been in race training sound as well. I would mostly just be doing trail riding. I ride almost daily usually for 2-4 hrs. Most of my riding is walk/trot, but certainly like to go for a short canter or hand galloop. I rarely jump, usually just logs blocking the trails. Do you think I would run into any problems with the tendon using the horse for this? And if I was to take him, what could I do to prevent the leg from re-bowing?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i would use support boots, ie smbs or something like that. the best thing to do is talk to the horses vet. but horses with bows are more likely to get them again.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you should be fine, but make sure you get a thorough vet check before purchase.

I have a friend who Events with a TB who had a Bowed Tendon eons ago, and he hasn't had an issue in the 2 years they've been together.

Definately, if you do buy, use the 3 P's. 

Prepare. Protect. Prevent.

Educate yourself as much as you can about Bowed Tendons
Be educated when you ride
Use the needed equipment to keep this from occuring again
Care for your horses muscles and ligiments before and after riding

All the best!


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

My sisters horse is coming off of a bowed tendon right now actually- it was a severe bow so he's been on stall rest/ hand walking for the past 10 months. If you use boots to protect his legs when riding he should be okay.. and if you wrap his legs- make SURE that they are wrapped right.. you can easily bow a tendon if they are not.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

The horse has a "very small bow" - you probably would not notice it unless you knew he had it. Is there really any difference in future preformance based and size and location of the bow? Or is a bow just a bow?


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

there are four kinds of bows: high, low, middle, and classic which is all 3.

how long ago did he initially bow? what did they do to treat it?

horses typically always bow again if its not treated agressively the first time and if they have not had enough time off. 

my thoughts on this: use supports like brace bandages, not boots. boots are for protection, not so much support. brace bandages are made to support. especially with issues like bows, suspensories, etc.

if you do see sorness, use heat, not cold. using paints like some ball solution with a bit of cedar oil and DMSO will bring heat to it. after a bow has initailly been treated, cold water hosing and cold treatments dont do any good anymore. when a bow occurs you want to apply cold and pressure to stop the fluid from building. but once a bow is a bow use heat. 

if there is any re-bowing, or severe lameness, i suggest using a 5 day water blister. you put it on the first day and scrub it in, day 2 you hand walk 15 min, day 3, 4, and 5 you put on cold water hoses for 15 min 2 times a day. i would leave them on stall/paddock rest for atleast 6 months and blister 3 times before bringing them back to work AT ALL.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

xAddictionx said:


> and if you wrap his legs- make SURE that they are wrapped right.. you can easily bow a tendon if they are not.


you dont actually bow a tendon. its called cording, or bandage bow. but its not acutally a bowed tendon.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Pay attention to getting/keeping his feet in healthy shape, as there is evidence that toe-first landings & high, contracted heels can be a cause in the problem.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

He bowed the tendon over 1 1/2 years ago. Hasn't been worked with much since. 

AlmagroN - can you give me an example of what you mean by brace bandages?


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Heres a picture of the leg


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thats a pretty mild low bow. but if it wasnt treated other than just rest, i COULD blow again once there is work introduced. very unlikely though if its not really hard work.

brace bandages, Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies | BANDAGES & WRAPS | BRACE BANDAGE EACH

they also make saratoga bandages, i have switched from the brace to the saratogas. i like them a lot, and you dont have to have anything under them as you do with the brace bandages Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies | BANDAGES & WRAPS | SARATOGA BANDAGES


----------

